# Waltam Cdia Aircraft Clock Ww2



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a Waltham CIVIL DATE INDICATOR AERONAUTICAL (CDIA) Aircraft clock,37 size,8 day,15 jewel.With 24 hour dial and it changes date at midnight.Waltham manufactured them from September 1941 to October 1944 .This one was used by the US Navy on the dial I used a lupe and saw in small letter's

BU AERO

US NAVY

WALTHAM

And it has lume on hands and number's and dot's between the number's.From another web site it said these were used in the pacific theater during the war.


----------

